# Loss of credentials???



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 2, 2012)

Curious.....

If you don't renew your membership, you lose your credentials??  I thought you would lose credentials if you did not keep your CEU's up to date!!!  I received an email from the AAPC stating otherwise....

WHAT'S THE DEAL???


----------



## btadlock1 (Feb 2, 2012)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> Curious.....
> 
> If you don't renew your membership, you lose your credentials??  I thought you would lose credentials if you did not keep your CEU's up to date!!!  I received an email from the AAPC stating otherwise....
> 
> WHAT'S THE DEAL???



Makes sense to me...what incentive would you have to keep giving them money every year, otherwise?


----------



## rthames052006 (Feb 2, 2012)

Rebecca:

I read soemthing on the Flower City coders facebook page that says:

AAPC  will implement a $50 CEU extension fee effective April 30, 2012.  I know I also saw something about it somewhere else but I just can't recall at the moment...

Perhaps there is something on the home page here.  I think we need to keep our members aware of this issue.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 2, 2012)

Maybe I'm having a bad day but I thought my certifications were secured based on the participation and *monetary purchases * of my CEU's.  I find it ironic that we have to pay to keep our certification yet anyone can google a coding question and have free access to our forum for coding information.


----------



## Pam Brooks (Feb 2, 2012)

*This is the guidance in regards to membership being linked to payment of your annual dues, and loss of credential if your dues aren't paid. Yikes. Did you get a letter from them? *



*AAPC Membership FAQ*






Member Maintenance | Corporate Membership 


*Member Maintenance*

*When will my membership expire?* 
If membership payment or arrangements are not made by your expiration date, your membership will expire.
*When will my credential(s) be revoked?*
If membership payment/arrangements are not made or CEUs are not submitted within 90 days of your renewal date, your credential will be revoked.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Pam.  I've calmed down since my original post.  I guess I didn't like the tone of the email I received.  Of course I renewed my membership; time crept up on me.  Again, thanks for the info.


----------



## btadlock1 (Feb 2, 2012)

RebeccaWoodward* said:


> Maybe I'm having a bad day but I thought my certifications were secured based on the participation and *monetary purchases * of my CEU's.  I find it ironic that we have to pay to keep our certification yet anyone can google a coding question and have free access to our forum for coding information.



You hit the nail on the head, there. This is the only website that the general public can access and search freely, and I don't necessarily think that's fair. The access should be limited, beyond just the ability to reply to threads, or ask questions, if you're not a member. I'm not saying that non-members shouldn't be able to see_ anything_, but they shouldn't be granted carte blanche, either. 

BTW...here's the policy (https://www.aapc.com/membership/faq.aspx):
"Member Maintenance
When will my membership expire? 
If membership payment or arrangements are not made by your expiration date, your membership will expire.

When will my credential(s) be revoked?
If membership payment/arrangements are not made or CEUs are not submitted within 90 days of your renewal date, your credential will be revoked.
When do I get my Final Notice for renewal? 
Your Final Notice is sent via letter 75 days after your due date. You have 15 days to submit your payment and/or CEUs before a cancellation is processed. 

When will I receive notice of my membership dues?
Members are sent the following notices: 

•90-day CEU notice by email (if you have CEUs due that year) 
•45-day notice by mail and email 
•15-day notice by email 
•1-day past-due notice by email
•30-day past-due notice by email 
•75-day final notice by email (certified members)
•90-day cancellation notice by email and mail (certified members) 
Throughout this period, we attempt to contact members at least two times by phone.

Could I still be a student member if I am certified? 
Once you are certified, you are no longer considered a student.

Is there a payment plan for renewing membership?
Yes:

•Payment breakdown is $43/$41/$41 prior to renewal month or in renewal month
•Credit/Debit Card Only
•The first payment will be charged the day we set up the payment plan and the following payments will be charged automatically on the same day of the subsequent months (some exceptions apply). Please keep in mind once set up, the dates and card cannot be changed 
•This is for individual member renewals ($125)
•Please call in to set up your payment plan at 1-800-626-2633 Ext. 197 for Cali or 121 for Kellie
•If you opt out mid-plan, no refund will be made and membership will be cancelled at regularly scheduled times. We will attempt to call you 2-3 times before this happens
•You can sign up for an exam after full membership is paid"


----------



## btadlock1 (Feb 2, 2012)

Pam Brooks said:


> *This is the guidance in regards to membership being linked to payment of your annual dues, and loss of credential if your dues aren't paid. Yikes. Did you get a letter from them? *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ha! We had the same Idea, I guess...didn't see that you'd already posted it!


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 2, 2012)

Thanks Brandi!  As far as I'm concerned, the best thing about remaining a member is being connected to you fine folks!!  

And just a side note...I don't know about anyone else, but it would be nice if the academy would make CEU's a little easier to obtain for the CPMA.  I know that NAMAS offers CEU's but there should be more areas of selection.


----------



## btadlock1 (Feb 2, 2012)

*Cpma ceu*

I know it's expensive, but get the annual subscription to the AAPC's webinars - they have a LOT that are eligible for CPMA, and it's an easy 2 CEU's for each one. The 'on-demand' access is *invaluable*. 
My employer pays for a corporate subscription for us, and I'm really fortunate for that, but if I didn't have that, I'd definitely purchase it on my own - *it's well worth the money*. (and _that's_ not something I say often, about _anything_...).


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Feb 2, 2012)

*Whew!*

$795.00 is steep.  I don't doubt that it's well worth it but I just can't see myself spending that much.  I'm so tight that I squeak when I walk.  Something to think about, though.


----------



## jenantho15@yahoo.com (Feb 4, 2014)

Does anyone know if your membership is revoked because of lack of CEUs and payment, can you reclaim your membership by doing CEUs and pay the fees?


----------



## OCD_coder (Feb 4, 2014)

If you do not pay your annual dues by the deadline and do not submit your CEU's by the deadline, your membership will expire.  Or revoke, however you want to word it.

Then you will have to start from scratch and retake your exams and become re-certified.


----------



## smors1 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Purchasing a CEU extension*

Does anyone know if it is necessary to purchase an extension on obtaining CEUs BEFORE the expiration date?  Mine is today and I do not have all of my CEUs.  I'm hoping that I can still purchase on Monday since today is a weekend.  BTW, I live in MI.


----------



## soumyajoy85 (Nov 14, 2017)

i coudn't complete my CEU's within the time period.today i got a mail saying that my certification has been cancelled.how can can  i regain my cpc certification.membership is valid till july 2018. plz  help me


----------



## shivashanker36@gmail.com (Nov 19, 2019)

I loss my credential just now, previously worked in one corporative company wrote my cpc there with commitment of 2 years bond and unfortunately after one year changed to another company now they removed my credential. is there any chance to get back my cpc credential?........


----------



## CodingKing (Nov 20, 2019)

shivashanker36@gmail.com said:


> I loss my credential just now, previously worked in one corporative company wrote my cpc there with commitment of 2 years bond and unfortunately after one year changed to another company now they removed my credential. is there any chance to get back my cpc credential?........



You will need to contact AAPC directly. Maybe it works differently in India? 
https://www.aapc.com/contactus.aspx - Phone, web chat or email form
In the USA for example you keep your credential as long as you continue to pay the membership fee and keep CEU current


----------



## cgaston (Nov 20, 2019)

Was this a Corporate Membership and you left that company?   I found this under the Membership FAQ:

*If I leave the company, how do I renew my membership on my own?*
_Pay the $170.00 renewal fee and submit CEUs (if due that year) by your renewal date, and you will be automatically taken off of the corporate membership and be responsible for your own membership. Or, the corporate contact can email AAPC with the request to have you removed. At that point, you will receive a letter stating that you have been removed and telling you what steps you need to take to renew on your own.
_


Whatever the situation is, I think you should do what CodingKing suggested and contact AAPC directly.


----------



## Shahlashirin (Jul 21, 2020)

soumyajoy85 said:


> i coudn't complete my CEU's within the time period.today i got a mail saying that my certification has been cancelled.how can can  i regain my cpc certification.membership is valid till july 2018. plz  help me


I also got same did you got a way?


----------



## Pathos (Jul 21, 2020)

Shahlashirin said:


> I also got same did you got a way?



If you received a message from AAPC, I would call their Customer Service right away and see what they can do for you. I know AAPC does not like to lose their members, so it is likely they would work with you.

https://www.aapc.com/contactus.aspx


----------



## yasmin8 (Jul 22, 2020)

I loss my membership and credential due to renewal 90days over.just now done live chat with AAPC.what is mean by reinstatement letter how can I get dis can any one explain Currentlly I m not working due to some family issues what next.i m ready to pay late fee and reinstatement fee but how can I get reinstatement letter


----------



## bejjamtc (Sep 17, 2020)

i got the same mail from AAPC that your credentials are revoked but how can i get it back by paying late fee or some other option please respond on this


----------



## bejjamtc (Sep 17, 2020)

but even though submission i have received the mail


----------



## Pathos (Sep 21, 2020)

bejjamtc said:


> i got the same mail from AAPC that your credentials are revoked but how can i get it back by paying late fee or some other option please respond on this


I would call AAPC today and try to get some kind of agreement going. At the end of the day, AAPC does not want to lose its members, so they might offer you a grace or another chance. At worst they could just say no, but I think it's worth a try to call them.


----------

